# I'm worried....Izzy is sick



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm worried about Izzy. When we got to my daughter's yesterday, Izzy went straight to the pad....and had horrible mucas diarrhea. After a butt-bath.....more diarrhea.....butt-bath.....more diarrhea....butt bath and she was humped up like she had a terrible tummy ache. I gave her Immodium (as directed by her vet) and I thought she was okay. We left her







but she had more (different though) diarrhead while we were gone.



I couldn't get her to eat, so I forced some honey into her mouth last night. It was very easy to see that her tummy was hurting. She spent the entire night on my pillow. This morning she seemed so much better and she ate.







Dog-gone-it!! Thirty minutes later and it all came through her....partly digested food and mucas. I have given her more Immodium. She feels so bad, just laying curled up, with her chin on hte floor. Her eyes are open and the expression is "I feel so bad". So sweet....Chipper is laying close to her...keeping an eye on her.



I'm not leaving her, and I know how to get from here (daughter's home) to an expensive emergency vet, but I want to do everything I can.....to get her better.....and not be in the hospital on an IV.



Exactly what should I be looking for.....to make the decision to take her....or to take care of her here? Any at-home things I can try with her? Just walking through the doors at the emergency vet is always over $500...but I'll do it, of course, if she doesn't get better....and soon.



I need to do something NOW. She can't be this sick much longer....without getting dehydrated. Should I give her more honey...or will that make her diarrhea worse? I think she's lost about all that she's taken in. she has not pee-peed today. Should I force water? 

No SHOPPING or celebrating until she's better! Of course, if I take her to the emergency vet, there goes all my shopping money, but I have to buy anything anyway. I just don't want her to have to go through all "that" if there's something I can do for her here.

Okay, I'm rattling. I've always taken care of her when she's sick and I hate the thought of leaving her if I don't have to, but I'm really worried this time. 

(She has had heart surgery...and has a VERY enlarged heart. She had dieted down from 9-1 to 7-5 over the last few months. She has been feeling the best ever the last few weeks).

Note to self: Pack Nutrical (it's at home)


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor thing. I don't hesitate to call the veterinarian and get small dogs seen right away when they have such diarrhea as you're describing. It's something that needs to be remedied quickly and often the dog really needs to be supported with fluids to ensure that.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a vet I trust very much, so if I saw these symptoms in either Kallie or Catcher they would be at the vet's for sure. I am a "better safe than sorry" kind of person.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Me too.....but I'm not at home







I'm supposed to be here another week.

My vet DOES NOT have over-night care, even if I take her back home today.








I'm watching her....hoping that she will be better the next moment. I've checked her skin every 5 minutes...for dehydration.









Thinking back, she was very quiet on the whole ride here yesterday.









I'm also worried as to WHY she is sick. Did she EAT something at home before we left?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Why don't you call around & find a regular vet who will check Izzy? I'm not a wait & see person, I'm a get it fixed real quik person. I would find a vet asap. I hope Izzy improves real soon.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Okay....I'm looking through the yellow pages...trying to find a vet....that I can call to see Izzy. I'm not familiar with Louisville. My daughter won't be home until 4ish. I could take Izzy to our regular vet at home....but he would have to send her to another vet for IV care.



Is there anyone out there, who knows a vet in Louisville, KY?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Me too.....but I'm not at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor thing. Both of you. I understand you are not near your regular vet, but why not just call a vet nearby and ask to bring her in ASAP? I've never heard of an emergency automatically costing $500, but if you have to...I know it's tough but it does sound like it's becoming an emergency situation. I wouldn't wait any longer. I hope she is ok...please update ASAP. Sending you all my support....


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

We've used the Animal Hospital in Louisville 3 times before







OMG they charge so much!











It's not just the money, but I don't want to leave her if she can get BETTER here.



Keep in mind, this is IZZY.....and every vet that has ever seen her or her Xrays.....has given me "the talk".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Okay....I'm looking through the yellow pages...trying to find a vet....that I can call to see Izzy. I'm not familiar with Louisville. My daughter won't be home until 4ish. I could take Izzy to our regular vet at home....but he would have to send her to another vet for IV care.
> 
> Is there anyone out there, who knows a vet in Louisville, KY?[/B]


I wouldn't trust just any vet from the yellow pages. Can you call your vet and see if they can make a recommendation. Or call and leave a message on your daughter's cell phone to find out the name of her vet?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

You gotta love small town America....my vets are out on "barn runs"....and the office is closed until 1 PM or later. I do all the VET stuff with Bruiser and Bunny at my vet. It's either Yellow Pages or the one Animal Hospital that we've used before.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Does your daughter have neighbors with pets? Maybe someone near can give some advise on a vet in the area


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> We've used the Animal Hospital in Louisville 3 times before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...the prices are high...it's frustrating.

I think the idea about asking a neighbor, etc., where to go is a good idea.

Is Izzy drinking? I'd be concerned about dehydration. Does she have any signs of it?

What do you mean by "the talk?"

I sure hope everything turns out ok. Please update ASAP....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Nonny you know Izzy and her problems better than any vet. Go with your gut here, and try to stay calm if you can. Most any vet can tell if she is dehydrated and needs fluids, and that is the most important thing as far as immediate care. Imodium makes me thirsty and dehydrated, might her also. Pepsid may calm her tummy better. I used Kaopectate on Frosty for any sign of diarrhea. Only use about 1/2 a teaspoon. It doesn't have the drugs that Imodium does.











Hang in there girl!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Poor Izzy







and Nonny








I hope it's nothing serious. I am glad you are going to try to get her to a vet. When diarrhea has mucous and lasts more than a day or so, it is best to go to the vet. There isn;t really anything that you can do at home to rehydrate her if she is really dehydrated, and she is not drinking. 
Good luck to you. I will be thinking of you and little Izzy today.









Please update ASAP.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

nonny,

im sorry izzy isnt feeling to well, i hope she gets better really soon! if otis got that sick, i'd take him to the vet immediately but every situation is different so good luck to you, you're gonna do what you know if right.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

okay....Izzy ate some more kibble and drank some water. I have my fingers crossed that it stays in her. Izzy does not do well without her Nonny, and I really don't want to take her to a hospital unless there's no other choice.



While I was watching Izzy eat.....one of the others had diarrhea all over the bedroom carpet....or was it Izzy while I was fixing her food??? After four butt-checks...I'm not sure WHO it was? All four are laying around doing nothing, but then again, the others should be tired after the way they romped last night. I sure am.










Izzy just joined the other three, in barking at the mailman.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Uh-oh.

If any one of the others gets it too, go the vet asap.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

OMG....the food already came through her. I'm calling my vet


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

OMG,,,,she's gotten worse. She went hypoglecemic. I forced honey and then water with a syringe. The vet said for me NOT to get on the road with he until she's more stable. I have forced pepto too. 

I'm holding her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> OMG,,,,she's gotten worse. She went hypoglecemic. I forced honey and then water with a syringe. The vet said for me NOT to get on the road with he until she's more stable. I have forced pepto too.
> 
> I'm holding her.[/B]


oh Nonny--I'm trying not to freak out...is she ok????




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=301337
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonny--I'd still take her ASAP--take the honey & warm blankets and whatever else you need with you just in case....can somebody go with you....are you ok??


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

r u checking her blood sugar? how do u know she is hypoglycemic...it is rare for an adult to go hypoglycemic...


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

her pink nose went to a grayish white

checked her gums and they were white

she was limp and no response

nose turned blueish



they said to put jello on her tongue....no jello here

is there anything else i can do here and now



her heart is very enlarged



she's licking her mouth

still wont hold her head up


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm confused, why aren't you going to a Vet if she is that sick?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nonny I am so sorry Izzy is so sick, I think you should get her to the vet asap please


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i would take her to the first vet u can find!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

While you're searching for a vet to bring her to asap (and I understand this is not easy) don't feed her for twelve hours--at least. Try and get some Pedialyte and administer small amounts carefully in the side of her mouth, allow her to swallow, use an eye dropper. Keep that up but don't over do it. I've used Pedialyte in a pinch while I waited to get to the veterinarian's and get real fluids on board.

After twelve hours, see if she will eat a small bit of Saltine crackers. The salt is helpful, again, for electrolytes.

I hope you get a doctor soon.

Edite: Oh dear. I just read your last post. This sounds awfully urgent. Go anywhere there's a veterinarian, anywhere you can get to and walk in.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Nonny I am so worried about Izzy, I am going to say a prayer for her right now. I just prayed, I will be watching and waiting to see what happens. Lord help Nonny find a vet soon, and be with Izzy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Please update us when you can, Nonny - I am praying for Izzy to get better soon.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Nonny,

We all hope Izzy will recovery swiftly.

Melanie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Izzy









Cathy

Sending prayers for Izzy









Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Nonny, I hope you found a vet. If you walk in with an emergency,they will take you right in. I know I've had to wait on my appointment before because of emergencies. I'm praying Izzy will be alright.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Waiting for an update....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am waiting for an update too, I am so worried about little Izzy and Nonny too, I really hope all is ok


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, I just saw this thread








looks like no news for a while. Now I'm so worried too. Oh Nonny I really hope you and Izzy are ok and hopefully at a vet's office somewhere.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

nothing yet??


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm just now reading this thread. Nonny, I hope all is better with Lil Izzy. Be well Izzy!! I'll keep watching for a follow up.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending more prayers







I am so worried.


----------



## kat141 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just read the post....I am very worried that there is no news. Sending my prayers to Nonny and Izzy..

Kathy


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

Sending up prayers for Izzy and Nonny

Heavenly Father we ask for you mercy for Izzy and Nonny this night, please watch over them and keep them safe. We ask you God for your healiing touch upon Izzy , restore this sweet furbabies health,calm Nonny and give her wisdom to make the right choices for Izzy. Thank you God for hearing this prayer.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I just read these posts....I hope everything is okay with Izzy & Nonny


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

oh no, i only just found this post









sending prayers for both Nonnie and Izzy









is there any update yet?


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

Nonny are you OK?

where are you?

we are scared


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hmm.. i checked the other post and there was no update.... i was hoping for better news on this thread...








get well soon, izzy....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nonny - where are u??


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I just came on today..OH Nonny Im so afraid for you and Izzy .I pray its all ok


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sending prayers for little Izzy!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

I see that Nonny's daughter is online right now 12:37 pm









I just PM'd her to see it she will give us an update.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope they are doing better today and I hope she can update us. but until then I'm going be worried


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I see that Nonny's daughter is online right now 12:37 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's offline now and no update.....


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think it's odd that yesterday we were getting posts wvery few minutes and today, when her daughter has been on line several times (and I believe Nonny is at her home), there is no information.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think it's odd that Nonny's daughter can come online and not at least ease our minds in one way or the other they must know we are all waiting for some news. This is so sad for both Nonny, her daughter and all of us.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I think it's odd that Nonny's daughter can come online and not at least ease our minds in one way or the other they must know we are all waiting for some news. This is so sad for both Nonny, her daughter and all of us.[/B]


 

Yep, I agree.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=302029
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well she is reading this thread right now, so I hope she updates it


----------



## PhDmaltmommy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm so sorry that we've worried you so much. The last couple of days have been a mess...but everyone seems to be doing better now. I have to sneak around quite a bit at work to even check my email (my boss gets very angry if we are not working every second!) Every time I would bring the page up my boss would walk in...so I would quickly minimize. I had to go to a looooong meeting with my boss...and I just now got back in the lab. I certainly didn't mean to make anyone worry. 

So, here's the update. I left work early yesterday, so I could take Nonny and Izzy to the vet. When I got home, Izzy perked up quite a bit, but was still reluctant to move. Nonny had given her some sugar water through a syringe. I checked her gum color, and they had turned bright pink again. We called our regular vet at home, who told us the best thing to do was monitor her closely, make sure that she remained well hydrated, and ensure that her coloring was good. He really didn't want us to make the hour long trek back. 
Last night Chipper developed diarrhea as well, but as soon as he got a butt bath he was back to running around like a mad dog!

I noticed when I got home that Izzy didn't want to walk at all....then I noticed that when I forced her to stand (to check her out) that she was not putting any weight on a back leg. I massaged the leg carefully, and felt her joint slip back into place (she has a luxtating patella). After that, she moved around a lot more, and walked into the other room to drink water on her own. I think the pain from the joint being out of socket may have been causing many of her symptoms.
My dad came today and dropped off medicine from the vet (for the diarrhea) and some nutrical to ensure that their blood sugar is okay.

When I woke up this morning, all four dogs came running into my bedroom with tails wagging! We may never know what caused this event, but I know that Nonny and I were both very concerned. We both greatly appreciate all your prayers, kind thoughts, and personal messages. I hope you're not angry with us for not responding earlier. Things have been so hectic and confusing, and we certainly never meant to upset you! Nonny is at home with the pups right now, but my dial-up hardly ever works (I'm living off a ridiculously small stipend!) When it does work it is usually very slow! I'll call and let her know that all of you were very concerned. Thanks again!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

thank you so much for the update.. im glad everyone is doing much better!!!! tell nonny to take good care of herself and the pups!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh thank you for the good news. I'm so gald they are OK.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Whewwwww, thanks so much for the update! We were ALL worried! Glad all is fine now!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update! I am so glad Izzy is better! We were all so worried!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

thank you for the update and I'm glad Izzy is better today.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

sounds like things are better, thanks for the update...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

glad things have gotten better and Izzy is doing ok


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got on today. Glad Izzy is doing better.









Some dogs do not travel well. Most toy show people carry Albon with them. Usually its a more sensative dog that gets stressed with new places and need to have Albon to take care of the poops.

Tina


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm thrilled things are looking up. Please don't feel bad, we all just do the best we can, especially when things around us are chaotic and the boss is over the shoulder







I hope you all can get some rest now


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy to hear Izzy is better today









Cathy


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so relieved to know that Izzy is better today


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm so glad that Izzy is doing better! Don't worry about us, we're just a bunch of worry worts! 

Yea for Izzy! Yea for Nonny! Yea for PhDMaltMommy!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

If a vacation is this much fun...I think I should go back home







Her @#$! computer wouldn't open the page so I couldn't make a post.







My cell phone is out of my calling area







Cyndi was gone yesterday....started physical therapy for your dog bite hand....and then had a full day of work. She was going to be able to take off work this week....no...that didn't work out either.



Cyndi said she updated you guys on Izzy. Whew!! What a relaxing all-fun vacation









Izzy scared the _______ out of me. I stayed up with her until 3 AM.....and woke up this morning to pooh...pooh....pooh.....pooh everywhere....Cyndi's study and bedroom....blobs of pooh....streaks of pooh.... footprints of pooh....I had already walked in pooh. Chipper!! It was Chipper who was sick. His feet and butt were pooh covered. Thank goodness, we have the meds to give to him. 



What on earth could have caused this? I've tried to figure out what could have upset them so. Izzy and Chipper have ridden many times before (in their car seats). They love the drive here, so I don't think it was a stress thing...but all I know is I have my fingers crossed that Bruiser and Bunny are not next.



Izzy wants to lay on the pad. Now I'm worried about her legs. Poor little thing.....she's has walked some today, but with her back arched and her tail between her legs. So what's the best carpet shampoo for poop?



Okay....Cyndi just got home....we are going to try to have a GOOD night. My goal is to see NO POOP....and I am terrible







I forgot to pack Izzy's Little Brown Bear









Thanks for you understanding and helping.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope both pups get well soon, and whatever it is won't spread to the others. Sorry about your not so fun vacation. Carpet cleaning isn't my favorite thing, but Nature's Miracle works about as good as anything.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Hope all is a bit better for everyone. Happy to hear Izzy is a bit better, we were all so worried. Let's just hope your daughter's babies don't get it next.*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie says: Izzy, this is not the way to punish your mommy for forgetting your little brown bear!









Hopefully you will have a poop-free evening and night!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank Goodness, Izzy's better!! Nonny,did you give the babies water from home? I gave Rudy water from the tap at my parents home and he got sick from the change. I always remember to take their water no matter where we go. Glad all is better


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Nonny - thanks for the update. I sure hope the little darlings get better and better. You and your daughter have my love and most positive and uplifting thoughts following you to give you good energy. Many




























's to you all.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

so glad to hear that littly Izzy as getting better, hope you can all have a good nighs rest now that things have settled down a little.

mishkin sends licks, tail wags and love to Izzy.



felicity


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Whew, I'm glad that worked out! Hope the poo stops soon!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

My goodness--I'm glad the worst of that horrible ordeal is OVER. I hope it's entirely passed soon. Nonny, you're just amazing, you knew just what to do. You helped save your baby! I'm so happy this is turning out to have a happy ending.

Did I miss it or did you end up brining her to the vet? If so, what did they say? If you haven't, do they want to see Izzy now that she's stable? I'd really want to know the cause. Can they sample some of the poo for bacteria or anything like that?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After all you went through to get that bear back - and you didn't bring it with you???!!!








Bad mommy!!!







Poor little Izzy







.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm on the slowest internet service







and I thought mine was slow.









I haven't read any of the post...since whatever day that was. Can this really be Thursday?

Izzy is much, much better today. She has some expression back and has a wagging tail!! I try not to think out her legs, but I know that....well.....I don't want to think about it today. She's walking and has been squeaking a toy of Bruiser's. Chipper is playing with Bunny....and the best news....no diarrhea from any of them. I'm clueless as to what could have caused such severe diarrhea. When it was just Izzy, I was afraid that maybe she had eaten a dropped pill....or ???? Izzy has had diarrhea sooo many times, but this time was much more progressive....and it was the first time ever for Chipper.

For our "vacation" tonight we are going to clean carpets.....and groom doggies. (Honey and matese fur aren't a good mix)

I'm going to try to read the posts. Cyndi had to work again today, and then physical therapy for her hand. I guess this will be a gift card Christmas!

Okay, I'm rattling. BTW....I NOW know where the nearest vet is







and I didn't realize that the Emergency Animal Hospital was over an half hour away (we drove it last night). I only knew how to get from here to the malls!!

I'm going to try to catch up on the postings....I hope eveyone understands that I was horrified...... I knew I had to make a choice....force the honey or drive to ???????.....and I knew I couldn't do both. Trying to find a neighbor was impossible...... Cyndi lives in the center of a retirement community.....we joke that her YOUNGEST neighbor is 90. Frosty's mom said to go with my gut....and my gut knew that she didn't have time for me to drive around...hoping to find a vet. I was actually very calm. It sure makes you want to hold them tight.....forever.



(What do you do when you try to open a page and there's a heading, the bar at the bottom says DONE, and the page is blank?)


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I'm pondering....what could have made Izzy so sick? When we left (oh my! was that Monday?!) Izzy curled up in her car seat for the whole ride. She usually sits and enjoys the ride. She knows when we're in Bruiser's neighborhood and always gets excited....she didn't act like her usual self.....and the diarrhea started the MOMENT we came into the house. I think she was sick BEFORE we left home. No new food. No new treats. Since she lost the weight she has felt better than she has ever felt before. She's only on her "paths" and a room size rug? There was no one in the house except hubby....he's been warned and knows better than giving them anything to eat off his plate.



There are so many medication taken in our house, that I'm aways worried about a dropped pill. 



You should see these carpets







we may never be allowed back







I might add that Chipper also got into Cyndi's bed while pooh covered.....


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Oh my gosh Nonny! You could write a best seller about all your ordeals!! I am so glad that Izzy is better. What we don't do for our "kids". Hopefully soon you can relax and enjoy the holiday.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> I hope eveyone understands that I was horrified......[/B]


You bet we understand. I've been there, many of us have been, and, there is a sheer terror that comes over us.

I do think, now that everything has calmed down, a full physical including fecal, blood, and urinalysis would be a really good idea for both Izzy and you. Something happened. Maybe it was a wierd one time thing. But maybe there's something going on that you could catch early?


----------



## kat141 (Feb 15, 2006)

Nonny,

I am glad to hear the furbabies are better. Good luck with the cleanup and I hope everyone enjoys the rest of the vacation.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry so late in responding.. I'm glad to see little Izzy is feeling better! Pray that it continues.

As to carpet stains.. I've had wonderful luck with the woolite Oxi clean carpet cleaner..both the spot spray and the deep cleaner for the shampooers.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Good morning!!







I woke up (for the 101st time) to F-O-U-R happy doggies in my bed. Bruiser, Bunny, Chipper, and Izzy and me in a twin size bed! I have no idea why they ALL choose to sleep with me.







Izzy, the queen, had 3/4 my pillow and Bunny is the one who walks-all-over-you druing the night.







Now I know what the expression "smothered with kissed means"!! Chipper and Bunny are both up-the-nose kissers.










They're ALL happy and up and doing their thing.







Izzy is on my lap. So much for our shopping vacation, Cyndi didn't get to take off a single day this week. Oh well, gift cards are made for a reason, right?



We have a BIG weekend planned. This afternoon we are driving 2 1/2 hours south to meet my 9 year-old granddaughter, who's mom (my oldest daughter) is driving 2 1/2 hours north to meet us. Cyndi and I are taking her shopping....and she gets to buy any/all clothes she wants (until her cash is gone). We get to have her the entire weekend.




























Then we repeat the 5 hour drive again on Sunday afternoon. 

Our plans have a way of not working out.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Our plans have a way of not working out.[/B]


Bite your tongue! No! Wait! Don't bite your tongue!









Here's wishing you lots of happy, healthy days without the stinkies attacking again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't been on in a few days and just read this entire post. Nonny, Izzy and Chipper -- we're so glad to hear that everything is OK now.









How very, very scary for you, Nonny, as well as how terribly messy (ugh). But you know your girl best and what she needs and you took care of her.

I would guess that Izzy and Chipper got into something that made them sick, but have no clue what. Doesn't sound like something that is internally wrong, but something they ate or drank. If they're anything like my two (and I'm sure they are 'cause they're Maltese), God only knows what they got into. Could have been anything.

Just glad that they're OK now and that you're OK now too. Yes - OxiClean is the best for carpets.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Yahhh... Izzy and Chipper are fully recovered. They both seem 100% back to normal....and thank goodness Bunny and Bruiser didn't get "it" too.







The carpets didn't fare so well
















Our weekend plan worked!! My 9 year old granddaughter got to spend 2 nights and 2 days visiting and shopping.....and all four fluffs loved her.....even Izzy. 








Now to that pile of dirty laundry......


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, some how I managed to miss this whole entrie thread







, I am so glad it had a happy ending.

Merry Christmas Nonny and family


----------

